# Its time to join the cool kids!!



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

So Ive been wanting air ride for a while and I bit the bullet! ECS had a sale and I jumped. Manual air management. Im a noob to air ride so Im taking it slow but I think Im making some good progress.

Here is the dub with my nice (weekend) wheels.:laugh:



















But as a daily I rock the Montes. Just rides nicer






My car would be LEGIT sitting on the ground so I thought I would start my build here.







First I mounted the gauge on the front becasue I thought I didnt room.





But then I mounted it on the side and it is way better





Im running (4) 1/4" lines from the tank instead of the (1) 3/8" for a faster fill time. Wheres the best place to buy 1/4" PTC elbows?? 

More updates to come. Thanks for looking!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## evertoconquer (Jul 12, 2008)

Needs more lows


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

I order everything from either bagriders or airassisted. They both have top notch service and plenty of choice in parts. and it is 1/4" not 1x4". I thought you were talking about wood sizes there for a second


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

markfif said:


> I order everything from either bagriders or airassisted. They both have top notch service and plenty of choice in parts. and it is 1/4" not 1x4". I thought you were talking about wood sizes there for a second


Fixed... thanks man. :thumbup: I gotta get me 3 more to run my lines from the tank. Trying to decide whether to run 1/4" or 3/8" to the bags. I wish I knew the difference in fill times.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

will6540 said:


> Fixed... thanks man. :thumbup: I gotta get me 3 more to run my lines from the tank. Trying to decide whether to run 1/4" or 3/8" to the bags. I wish I knew the difference in fill times.


go 3/8s. if your dumps are too fast, you can always install flow controls. but if you decide you want it faster, and you've already run 1/4, your gonna have to rerun line.


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

BklynMKV said:


> go 3/8s. if your dumps are too fast, you can always install flow controls. but if you decide you want it faster, and you've already run 1/4, your gonna have to rerun line.


Thanks for the input guys!

Can I run 1/4" to the switches then 3/8" to the bags? Would this give me the same speed? With the manual switches 1/4" seems to be better to manuver through the dash


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

Your paddles only have 1/4" Sup/Del ports.


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

If this is true?



dano17 said:


> Your paddles only have 1/4" Sup/Del ports.


then how would I do this???



BklynMKV said:


> go 3/8s. if your dumps are too fast, you can always install flow controls. but if you decide you want it faster, and you've already run 1/4, your gonna have to rerun line.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

I run 1/4" on all the cars I do. It is easier to handle and I personally prefer the slower speed. My first setup was all 3/8" and it was to 'jumpy' for me. And when I would dump it with 3/8" it made me feel like i was going to break something it dropped so fast in the rear.


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

markfif said:


> I run 1/4" on all the cars I do. It is easier to handle and I personally prefer the slower speed. My first setup was all 3/8" and it was to 'jumpy' for me. And when I would dump it with 3/8" it made me feel like i was going to break something it dropped so fast in the rear.


 Thanks man this really helps!!! I think If anything I was going to run 3/8" to the front and 1/4" to the rear but it seems like extra work. 

Accomplished this last night along with running some hose through the cabin from the tank to the dash 

 

 

Im dreading cutting through that metal behind the plastic but o well its gotta be done


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have monte carlos with 5mm spacer up front, will I have any issues rubbing? Should I go ahead and order an 8mm?


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

If you are running XL's then you shouldn't have any clearance issues. 

But the guy above is right, if you are running paddle valves you are stuck with 1/4 lines. 

Also, I wouldn't have drilled into your lower dash like that. You could have fit them in the ash tray.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

First time on bag and they did it with 3/8 line and I don't like it at all. Dumps fast and since autopilot is sensitive hard to set, you have to fiddle a lot. I'm going to change it 1/4


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice work so far. 


in for more. :thumbup:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

mkim said:


> First time on bag and they did it with 3/8 line and I don't like it at all. Dumps fast and since autopilot is sensitive hard to set, you have to fiddle a lot. I'm going to change it 1/4


 Ok thanks for the help man!! 



Deceitful said:


> Also, I wouldn't have drilled into your lower dash like that. You could have fit them in the ash tray.


 Why is that?? HAs it been done before?


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

*UPDATE 7-15-11* 

Been doin work. So I figured I would update my pictures. Ran lines from the trunk to the dash. Cut the dash to fit the switches, wired up the compressor, (super happy with the results) 

Picture dump 
 

 

Just ran the lines in the cabin for the switches 
 

Painted the mounting bracket black 
 

 

Heres my hole 
 

 

 

 

 

 

More to come:wave:eace:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

So I installed the rear bags the other day and am super pleased!!!





With the XL slam kit has anyone had problems with the rear rubbing?? I havent checked yet but was wandering


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

will6540 said:


> <
> With the XL slam kit has anyone had problems with the rear rubbing?? I havent checked yet but was wandering


Have no problems with the rear clearance, but they did not go low enough for me, so I had to take a 1/2 inch out of the top bracket and re-weld it.


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> Have no problems with the rear clearance, but they did not go low enough for me, so I had to take a 1/2 inch out of the top bracket and re-weld it.


nice!! Ok cool!! Any pics of the car??


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Cool to see another Alabama VW on air. There are only a few. In Huntsville, there is a mk5 rabbit, a mk4 jetta, my mk3 jetta, and soon, a B5.5 Passat. 

If you need fittings, there is a very good shop in Huntsville i get a hook up from. I can get you fittings and would be willing to meet you halfway between birmingham and huntsville if you didn't want to wait for them to come in the mail.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking good dude. Wanna see it with the Sunday wheels on it:thumbup:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

progress looks great, 

also i'm about 2.5 hours from birmingham, closer to tuscaloosa, we should all plan some kinda meet up one weekend


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Its been a while and I need to update my build. But everything is completly done and I am very happy with the way it turned out!!!! Ill upload pics of the progress later today. 




rubAdubDUB01 said:


> Looking good dude. Wanna see it with the Sunday wheels on it:thumbup:


Me too!!!! Just havent had the time!!!! Ill put some pics up when I put them on



v-dubIV said:


> progress looks great,
> 
> also i'm about 2.5 hours from birmingham, closer to tuscaloosa, we should all plan some kinda meet up one weekend


Yea man that would be cool!! I ove to meet new fellow dubbers LOL



reynolds9000 said:


> Cool to see another Alabama VW on air. There are only a few. In Huntsville, there is a mk5 rabbit, a mk4 jetta, my mk3 jetta, and soon, a B5.5 Passat.
> 
> If you need fittings, there is a very good shop in Huntsville i get a hook up from. I can get you fittings and would be willing to meet you halfway between birmingham and huntsville if you didn't want to wait for them to come in the mail.


Ok cool I appreciate it!!!! I think Im ok now but I know who to talk to if I need anything:thumbup:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

*QUESTION*... *Ive soaked all my fittings on my tank with bubbles and cant find any leaks with the fittings. When I put my ear to the tank I can hear a tapping noise, like almost like a ticking. This noise is present at any PSI and I am losing pressure VERY slowly over time.* 

*Is this a bad/leaky tank?*


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

will6540 said:


> QUESTION...Ive soaked all my fittings on my tank with bubbles and cant find any leaks with the fittings. When I put my ear to the tank I can hear a tapping noise, like almost like a ticking. This noise is present at any PSI and I am losing pressure VERY slowly over time.
> 
> Is this a bad/leaky tank?


spray soapy water around all the welds of the tank and keep an eye out for bubbles. otherwise if you have a fill valve on 1 of your ports and a bike pump take the tank out of the car, plug every hole and hook up a pump to get some air in there, then submerge it in your bath tub and watch for bubbles. it's a bit more time consuming but once you get it submerged itll be very easy to see if theres a leak.


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Clean PG said:


> spray soapy water around all the welds of the tank and keep an eye out for bubbles. otherwise if you have a fill valve on 1 of your ports and a bike pump take the tank out of the car, plug every hole and hook up a pump to get some air in there, then submerge it in your bath tub and watch for bubbles. it's a bit more time consuming but once you get it submerged itll be very easy to see if theres a leak.


:thumbup::thumbup: thanks man! Ill try that. Is this covered by Airlift? The kit is only a month old.


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

*UPDATE*

So I have finished installing the bags. Ive cut the sway bar, removed the fenderliners and fixed a leak in the rear bag. I am also going to be calling Air Lift in the morning becasue I keep losing preassure and I know my fittings are NOT leaking:

*This is what I found*






*Some of the build*








*But here is the final product*... rough pics in the yard











I need a frame notch, that will be the next step. I also think I am rubbing with my rear bags. *Anyone have any pictures of modified collars/perches where the bag sits??*

THANKS!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking good man. I would hope the tank will be covered by the company, it shouldn't come like that.

Hopefully someone close to you can hook you up with a frame notch. It's not that hard as long as you/the person doing it has a welder. It took my longer to cut out my sway bar than it did to notch my frame.


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

rjones1214 said:


> Looking good man. I would hope the tank will be covered by the company, it shouldn't come like that.
> 
> Hopefully someone close to you can hook you up with a frame notch. It's not that hard as long as you/the person doing it has a welder. It took my longer to cut out my sway bar than it did to notch my frame.


thanks man. I have a buddy I know that has a welder and is good at welding. All I need is a 3inch hole saw bit and a 3inch piece of tube. Where is a good place to buy metal tube?


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

will6540 said:


> thanks man. I have a buddy I know that has a welder and is good at welding. All I need is a 3inch hole saw bit and a 3inch piece of tube. Where is a good place to buy metal tube?


I went to Home Depot and bought a connector piece, it was threaded at both ends and about 4" long so I cut both threaded ends off and used the middle section. It was only $4 so I didn't have to buy a bunch of pipe. 

I've heard of people using a 2 1/2" hole saw and 3" I guess bigger wouldn't hurt.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

you make me miss my montes, damn you, looks great :thumbup:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

kilimats said:


> you make me miss my montes, damn you, looks great :thumbup:


Thanks man!



rjones1214 said:


> I went to Home Depot and bought a connector piece, it was threaded at both ends and about 4" long so I cut both threaded ends off and used the middle section. It was only $4 so I didn't have to buy a bunch of pipe.
> 
> I've heard of people using a 2 1/2" hole saw and 3" I guess bigger wouldn't hurt.


Ok sounds good!!! 

*I am having some trouble with my compressor eating fuses. I think my ground internally is loose becasue I have no continuity from the ground wire to the chassis of the compressor body. *

Sounds like a messed up compressor... the kit was installed a week ago and now my compressor wont turn on becasue the fuses keep blowing :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

good stuff man, but we need pics with the LMs on 

:thumbup:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just made my first, but probably not last, call to AirLift. We'll c how this goes. 



Mr.Tan said:


> good stuff man, but we need pics with the LMs on
> 
> :thumbup:


yea I totally agree. Im really hoping the fitment is good. I hope the fronts tuck a little and the rear is probably going to sit on the tire. But Ill try to do it by the weekend and post some pics


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Day 1 *
--Called Air Lift becasue they sent me broke stuff and they of course they told me what I wanted to hear (well ship today or tomorrow) ...yea right. :screwy:

*Day 2*
--Emailed Air Lift on what I need to do to get fixed stuff


It took me 2 weeks just to get a gauge that was supposed to come in my kit. This is going to be fun:banghead:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

will6540 said:


> yea I totally agree. Im really hoping the fitment is good. I hope the fronts tuck a little and the rear is probably going to sit on the tire. But Ill try to do it by the weekend and post some pics


You are not going to tuck the front unless you do alot of trimming. Frame notch, tie rod notch, subframe trimming, fender pinch weld cutting etc...


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> You are not going to tuck the front unless you do alot of trimming. Frame notch, tie rod notch, subframe trimming, fender pinch weld cutting etc...


Ive been looking for threads that show what and where to trim and cut everything. Ive searched but I cant remember if its in the air forums or the MK4 forums. I wanna get the most out of my air


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

called air lift again.... they said they are going to give me a shipping label for my stuff which is great because I wont have a car when I take all the junk off and its sitting on the ground :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Air lift came through!!!!!* Becasue I had to wait 2 weeks for my gauge in the beginning they are going to ship over night a new tank and compressor and give me a prepaid shipping label to send my broke stuff back!!!!!

*WOOOO HOOO!!!! Heck ya!!!!! Chris is my hero!!!! LOL*


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Why would my compressor be shutting off at 165 psi? I think either bad gauge or bad pressure switch.*

Any ideas?


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you so much for showing the gauges lit up. In all the threads that I have read I haven't seen a single shot anywhere of them lit up. Thank you.


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Thank you so much for showing the gauges lit up. In all the threads that I have read I haven't seen a single shot anywhere of them lit up. Thank you.


i used 42 Draft designs high intensity white LED's

:thumbup:

the lights that came with it were garbage. They were dim and yellow and you might as well buy some 194 wedge to stick in so you cane see your needles


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I wonder how the blue or red would look? hmmm, OCD tells me that random white gauges will drive me crazy.


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Thanks for the tip, I wonder how the blue or red would look? hmmm, OCD tells me that random white gauges will drive me crazy.


yea I thought the same thing but I have a color matched blue boost gauge and it matches but isnt as bright as I would like it. I really wanted to be able to see my ride height clearly. That was my reasoning. Those needles are crystal clear with the white.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Thanks for the tip, I wonder how the blue or red would look? hmmm, OCD tells me that random white gauges will drive me crazy.


I have the red LED lights in mine and you can see perfectly.


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> I have the red LED lights in mine and you can see perfectly.


any pics?


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Did some work this weekend. I owe the frame notch to my best bud *Greg Jarrad*. Without him I would have been up a creek but he is the man with fabrication. * If you need anything in the Birmingham AL area he is your man!!!*


Started going through the frame


Welded the pipe in


Painted it black to keep rust out


Im *REALLY *close to laying frame.

Started fixing up the trunk space


----------



## daryl2.slo (Apr 9, 2009)

looking good! 
:thumbup:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

daryl2.slo said:


> looking good!
> :thumbup:


 thanks man... the install took longer than I thought, only becasue I couldnt work on it everyday becasue of work school etc... but overall I wont go back to springs its awesome


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lookin good dude


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

zacharys666 said:


> Lookin good dude


 thanks man!!! Im going to get around to washing it and puttin the BBS on eventually Ive test fitted them and the fitment is amazing


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

took some iphone pics of me sitting low at school. I looked out one time and about 3 guys were walking around my car looking at it. Prety cool I guess 

 

and my buddy acting stupid LOL


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

will6540 said:


> Ive been looking for threads that show what and where to trim and cut everything. Ive searched but I cant remember if its in the air forums or the MK4 forums. I wanna get the most out of my air


 






































Greetings from Spain


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Miguel Lopez Ma said:


> Greetings from Spain


 Thanks man!!! Those were the pics I was looking for !!! Appreciate it!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

:beer:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> :beer:


:thumbup:

Going to do more this weeekend...


finish the trunk setup and false floor, maybe bend some pinch welds, maybe grind some stuff.... I wanna get the BBS looking right:thumbup:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

did some work this past weekend. Pics soon to come


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

A couple from the photoshoot


----------



## baldoner01 (Jan 8, 2010)

looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbup: that sits perfect


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks Rad:thumbup:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

thansk guys:beer::beer:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Damn that looks good!


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Clean and amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> You are not going to tuck the front unless you do alot of trimming. Frame notch, tie rod notch, subframe trimming, fender pinch weld cutting etc...


no trimming or pinch welds bent... just frame notch :thumbup:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

dubbin18 said:


> Clean and amazing. :thumbup:












thanks man:thumbup:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

will6540 said:


> no trimming or pinch welds bent... just frame notch :thumbup:


But you are not tucking rim.... just tire.


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> But you are not tucking rim.... just tire.





will6540 said:


> yea I totally agree. Im really hoping the fitment is good. I hope the fronts tuck a little and the rear is probably going to sit on the tire. But Ill try to do it by the weekend and post some pics


I also didnt specify rim or tire  jk but i am very happy with the way the fronts sit.


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

Beauty


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Tucked said:


> Beauty


 thanks man


----------

